# Terry Root of the Orchid Zone is speaking in Rochester



## paphioland (Oct 29, 2009)

What the title says. Please come if you are interested.

http://geneseeorchid.org/geneseeorchid/index.php


----------



## e-spice (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow - I just looked that website over and that society is impressive. Not just that they have Fred Clarke and Terry Root as speakers at back to back meetings, but the website is well organized (as is the whole society appears to be) and looks great.

e-spice


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 30, 2009)

That should be SRO!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 31, 2009)

makes me wanna skip work and drive six hours!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> makes me wanna skip work and drive six hours!



someone could be going from the syracuse club, and you might be able to carpool with them.



e-spice said:


> Wow - I just looked that website over and that society is impressive. Not just that they have Fred Clarke and Terry Root as speakers at back to back meetings, but the website is well organized (as is the whole society appears to be) and looks great.
> 
> e-spice



yes, they have lots of people willing to help and lots of money to bring in speakers. about the money though, they work hard with fundraisers to get that money for their show and speakers. I've tried to suggest doing fundraisers at our club, but a few people always say they don't want to do it, which discourages the others. their shows and such are always very well run and displayed, and the people who take care of things have been doing it for a while and get lots of help, so there is a lot of experience behind everything. too bad all orchid clubs didn't have the people-base to draw from like there is in the rochester area.


----------



## Hera (Nov 1, 2009)

What an awsome club. I wish I was about two hours closer, I'd be going.


----------

